# FREE Oysters Now Moving to Latitudes!!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

We just wanted to remind you that Oyster Wednesdays are now at the Hilton's Latitudes pool bar. Join us tonight for $1 off beers, free oysters, and great company!

Hope to see you there.

Mike, Kyra, Kirstin, and Logan


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*So, is Gilligan's Closed for the winter, as usual, to open in the spring again. And Latitudes is the place for now?*


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

That is correct. Latitudes will be our winter Wednesday spot!

Cheers!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

what time does it start may head out today


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

J0nesi said:


> what time does it start may head out today


*They start shucking bout 3 - 3:30 pm. Most show up about 6 pm, due to work*


----------

